# Farm to Table



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From the NY TImes....there may be a shread of hope for the Ag uninformed.

Regards, Mike

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/18/opinion/sunday/what-farm-to-table-got-wrong.html?src=me&module=Ribbon&version=context&region=Header&action=click&contentCollection=Most%20Emailed&pgtype=article


----------

